# Spalted Oak Vessel - Modified



## NYWoodturner (Apr 10, 2013)

A few days ago I posted this piece and got some really good feedback from Mike Jones. I appreciated Mike's comments and took them to heart. I put it back on the lathe and thinned the neck. I couldn't be happier with the results. 
Thanks Mike for your comments!

[attachment=22867]

[attachment=22868]

[attachment=22869]

Comments and critiques always welcome


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 10, 2013)

Fantastic- does not even look like the same piece ...........


----------



## phinds (Apr 10, 2013)

Man, that's beautiful !


----------



## Wes Murphy (Apr 10, 2013)

beautiful wood and form. fantastic work, mike


----------



## Steelart99 (Apr 10, 2013)

Dang Scott ... awesome ... I was about to put my bid on it ... but .... well you know. :i_dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Apr 10, 2013)

Scott I missed the first piece - this one is terrific in all respects.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Apr 10, 2013)

Even better, great chunk of wood.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 10, 2013)

Nicely done! I definitely agree with the changes!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 10, 2013)

thats awsome scott great peice duck


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 10, 2013)

Well..... I said I loved it before, so now Im in lust with it I think it was a good call to lighten it up a bit though. I cant get over how awsome that spalted oak is. Did you get that locally?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 11, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Well..... I said I loved it before, so now Im in lust with it I think it was a good call to lighten it up a bit though. I cant get over how awsome that spalted oak is. Did you get that locally?



Thanks Barry. I honestly don't remember. Its been in my shop for years. It was one of those "too nice to turn" kind of deals


----------

